# Something I Never Want to Experience When Out in a Boat Fishing



## SeaBreeze (Jan 18, 2018)

I heard afterwards that the guy steering the big boat was sitting, texting on his cell phone and didn't see the small boat at all.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 19, 2018)

They are so lucky to be alive after that ordeal. I saw that on Facebook and had to watch it several times. The big boat was really hauling a—.
I see a big lawsuit coming.


----------



## jujube (Jan 19, 2018)

We used to worry about that a lot when bass fishing down on Lake Toho, which was a very popular airboating lake.  The airboats would be running through the reeds and would burst out onto the lake at a high speed without being able to see if anyone was out there.  At least once a year, quite often much more, there would be bad accidents and sometimes fatalities.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 19, 2018)

Buoy 10 is dangerous enough without having a boat load of stoopid

Incredible


----------



## 911 (Jan 19, 2018)

I saw this on the news, I think just yesterday.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jan 19, 2018)

I saw this on TV yesterday. If you were those people wouldn't you just pause for a second in disbelief before you jump, that that boat was really heading right for you.....geeznthego:


----------

